# Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab



## ra_ll_ik (18. Apr. 2007)

Hallo 
als Neuling in der Koihaltung habe ich da mal eine Frage.
Ich habe 3 Eurokoi´s von 10-15 cm. Soll sich um 2 Jährige handeln.
Am Anfang waren sie relativ viel zusammen.
Letzte Woche während der Fütterung knallte unser Nachbarsjunge seinen Lederball in den Teich.
Ab da kommt mein Lieblingskoi nur noch gegen Abend (relativ pünkltlich um 7.00) heraus.
Er versteckt sich den ganzen Tag in einer Falte in der Folie.
Wenn die Sonne nicht so direkt scheint, kommt er auch schon mal früher heraus, aber bisher hatten wir fast immer Sonne.  

Die anderen Beiden sind den ganzen Tag über aktiv.
Wird sich dieses Verhalten irgendwann mal legen, wäre ja schade?
Die Falte kann ich leider nicht beseitigen. 
Ab wann kann ich damit rechnen das die Kleinen nicht mehr so schreckhaft reagieren?

Noch eine Frage zur Größe.
Ich habe die Koi nicht bei einem vertrauenwürdigen Händler sondern beim Raiffeisenmarkt gekauft. Ich legen eingentlich mehr Wert auf Farbe als auf "Art".
Kann man davon ausgehen, das bei 7-10cm Koi es sich um 1 Jährige handelt?
Bei einer Länge von 10-15cm die Kleinen schon 2 Jahre alt sind?


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

moin ralf

wann der kleine sich von seinem schock erholt kann ich dir nicht sagen  
aber größe hat auch was mit der zucht zu tun
genetisch gute tiere können im ersten jahr locker auf 20-30cm kommen
zweijährige auf über 50cm
ob das jetzt auch gut für den fisch ist 
ist eine andere sache 
zweijährige sollten doch schon weit über 30 haben
fische aus dem markt oder aus dem bauhaus sind nachzuchten
aus deutschland oder so
das kannst du in der regel nicht mit japanern vergleichen
die selektieren ihre fische nach ganz anderen kriterien 
 
gruß andi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*



> dem bauhaus sind nachzuchten aus deutschland



Ja das sagte mir der Angestellte dort auch.
Kommt es dann mit der Größe denn hin? 
Ob Japaner, Israel oder deutsche Nachzucht, ist mir egal, ich brauche auch keine Riesen, nur schön aussehen sollen sie.  
Ich füttere im Moment Koi Junior Futter damit sie in diesem Jahr zulegen und gestärkt in den Winter gehen können...
Mal sehen wie sie sich entwickeln...


----------



## andi (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

moin

die werden auch wachsen kein thema 
auf jedenfalls sind diese koi robuster als ihre kollegen aus japan
 
gruß andi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*



> koi robuster als ihre kollegen aus japan


Ja das hoffe ich auch, da ich im Winter nicht heizen werde.
Leider hört man sehr oft, das gerade diese jungen Koi in den ersten Wochen im neuen Heim nicht lange überleben.
Auch der erste Winter fordert viele Opfer bei den Einjährigen.
Ich hoffe ich habe bisher alles richtig gemacht, daß es mir nicht passiert.


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit drei Jahren mit Nachzuchten zu tun.

Ich handhabe das folgender Maßen:

Wenn die Koi abgelaicht haben kommt der Laich bei mir über den Winter in die IH und ab März / April zurück in den Teich und den Winter darauf bleiben die auch im Teich.Bis jetzt sind noch keine Eingegangen weil Sie im Winter draußen waren.

Dieses jahr dauert es etwas länger da der Teich noch nicht fertig ist.

Meine Nachzuchten sind wenn Sie ein jahr alt sind zwischen 25 cm und 35 cm.

Ich füttere für die kleinen 3mm Ki Ka IBA .

Die großen Koi ( sind zwischen 65cm und 72 cm ) bekommen Futter in der größe von 6mm und auch manchmal 10 mm.

Desweitere freuen sich meine Koi über Seidenraupen , Bachflohkrebse , Salat und Orangen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*



> ein jahr alt sind zwischen 25 cm und 35 cm



Das ist doch schon riesig, oder?
Mir sagte man:
7-10 cm 1 Jahr.
10-15cm 2 Jahre alt.
Hat man mich belogen oder sind die Kleinen einfach schlecht gefüttert worden?

Mein Bruder hat Eurokoi (aus privater zucht) von 2004, da ist der Durchschnitt jetzt ca. 20-25cm groß. 

Liegt es auch an der "Sorte" wie die Koiß´s abwachsen?


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*



			
				Dieter62 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Nachzuchten sind wenn Sie ein jahr alt sind zwischen 25 cm und 35 cm.


 

Hallo Dieter, 



glaub ich nie und nimmer.  

Mein Glaube ist aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hi Rainer,

aber 2 Jahre 10-15 cm ist schon ein bischen wenig oder?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und dich selber davon überzeugen.
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe kommt der laich in die IH .
Ist nicht überall bekannt das Koi besser wachsen wenn sie im warmen wasser sind ????
Wurde aber auch schon geschrieben .

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hallo Rainer,

Wenn die Sybi aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist ,dann soll sie mal Bilder einstellen denn sie hat z.b. einen einjährigen Koi in der Größe von 32 cm damals bei mir gekauft.


Liebe Grüße


Manuela


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hallo, 

ja ja, ich glaubs ja schon. Die Japaner haben dieses Wachstum nach einigen Jahren schlißlich auch hinbekommen.  

Aber eines müßt ihr mir nun erklären: 
Einmal Dieter, dann Manuela? 
....Und wie kommt ihr zu den Bildern, die Bernd auf der IK gemacht hatte? 

Bitte um Gottes Willen mir nichts böses unterstellen. Ich farg ja nur.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Manuela (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hallo Rainer,

Dieter -    ist mein Mann

Manuela - ist meine Frau

- und die Bilder wurden mir zugeschickt

- übrigenz meine Einladung steht


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Koi Lichtscheu? Sondert sich ein wenig ab*

Hallo Manuela, 

jetzt kenn ich mich auch aus.  

Die Fahrt zur IK reicht als Ausflug für die nächste Zeit. Die Anzahl der Km fahr ich normal aufs ganze Jahr verteilt.  


Freu mich aber umsomehr über Bilder, die hier eingestellt werden.  


Gruß Rainer


----------

